# She won't come out from hiding



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know what to do, treats don't work either... Prince chased her this morning, and I had been leaving the bedroom door open for the last 2 weeks when I was at work because I was totally sure that he didn't chase her anymore. Now I'm almost sure he chased her while I was at work too, and this explains why these 2 weeks she didn't lose her fear of him. I just can't believe that he hid this from me for so long! In the over 1 month since I adopted her, she once went exploring outside the bedroom and he chased her, that was weeks ago, so she never left the bedroom again of her own will. But a few hours ago, in the middle of her hiding, I suddenly found her standing in the kitchen. She ate with gusto (but she had eaten not long before, so hunger wasn't the reason she went to the kitchen). Prince was sleeping the whole time, so it's not that she went to the kitchen to flee the bedroom. After she ate, she went to hide behind the fridge, and this was a few hours ago. I have no idea what to do anymore, and a cat behaviorist costs $250 per session, I can't afford it.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I completely get where you're coming from. My two girls have never gotten along, and it's taken a very long time to get them to the point where Jitzu almost never chases Torri.

I think the first thing you need to do is teach Princess that she's completely safe. To do this she needs to have a space that is completely her own. With Torri, my shy girl, her safe place is our room. She still spends most of her time there so it's set up as her little kingdom. She has her own litter box, toys, bed, and as well as her feeding station.

TBH I didn't catch the issue as quick as you have. Torri is a very fluffy cat so I hadn't seen how skinny she had gotten until I gave her a bath. She was 1 year old and just under 5 lbs. It turned out there was two issues. She had a uterine infection (which we fixed by getting her spayed ASAP!) and Jitzu hadn't ben letting her eat.

Torri still won't eat with any of our other cats within 10 feet of her, so she still gets fed in our room. Now she's at a healthy weight of 6.5 lbs.

Once Torri realized that she was completely safe her confidence began to grow. Now, when she's in our room, she's a little love bug. She snuggles, and plays, and runs around having zoomies. This year she's become brave enough to run around and play outside the room, as long as none of the other cats tries to join in. It's been a very slow process with her, but she had a huge confidence issue. I think that since Princess is still new to the whole situation she'll adjust much faster.

So, start by giving her her own room, then move on to locking Prince up for a bit each day (or letting Princess out into the apartment when you take Prince downstairs) so she can have free reign of the rest of the apartment. This way she can explore and learn all the other 'safe spots' without Prince trying to chase her. Once she feels safer in the space then you can try with her and Prince again.

Remeber that for her it's a huge adjustment to go from on the streets to into a small space. She used to be able to run away from anyone she didn't want to interact with, or any kitty that made her uncomfortable. Now she might fells trapped, like she can't escape. I think that once she knows all the little hidey-spots throughout the space she'll feel a lot safer.


----------



## Lilabootz (Aug 4, 2011)

I would have to agree with LibraryChick,

Let her have her own space. My kitty bella who is a timid scaredy cat thrives when she is in her comfort zone. She used to have major confidence issues a couple years ago (now we have different issues) which is in my thread. 

I would suggest if you havent already to get a cat tree or something with a higher perch. I once saw on the tv show "My cat from ****" that cats who have confidence issues should have high things so they can look down on whats going on. It was definatley a process with Bella. I would want her to come and hang out with me but she was more comfortable in the closet. Now that I am having the agression issues with my cats she is back to the closet. It did work though but it was a slow process.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you both, she came out in the end when she was hungry, then stayed with me in the kitchen for a couple hours, nesting in my lap and then in a huge fluffy cushion. I'm still surprised she chose to hide behind the fridge rather than under the bed as usual. Maybe she finds the new hiding place safer...behind the fridge she has 2 escape routes, and under the bed only one, because the bed is against the wall on one side. I hadn't thought that it must be hard for her to live in a new world where she can't escape far. This is important food for thought.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

One month isn't really that long considering they haven't been separated for long periods of time to get used to each other with out a physical threat. My cats were separated for three weeks before they were even allowed to be in a room together without one being in a carrier.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm tired of this. She won't come out of the bedroom. Now she won't let me carry her out either. She lies on the bed or hides under the bed all day. Prince is careful not to come anywhere near her, but if he only passes by the bedroom, she'll hiss at him and cry out in fear. I hardly go to the office or anywhere, so she's almost all the time with me. I don't know what to do. I want my bedroom back, without litter box, water bowl, ladder, scratch post.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can imagine that it's very frustrating. 

I don't want to be hurtful or insulting but this was not at all her fault. Over several threads you asked for advice and when it was given you didn't follow it. You kept rushing putting them together. Now you are reaping the consequences which are her terror and disruption in the household. 

Again I don't want to be hurtful but there's no point in anyone answering or suggesting how to fix it because it seems you won't follow the suggestions or advice.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

As Sinatra said, it's only been a month.
Since I've been away from the forums for a while, and didn't even know you'd gotten Princess, I'm not sure how the introduction went. I live in a 1 room apartment, so I don't get to do the proper slow intros... Paizly still hisses and growls at Nebbie and Zinny, if they get too close. No actual fighting, though.

Do you have another room that could be Princess'? Is Prince only chasing her, or does he actually attack and fight. Zinny chases Nebbie all the time, and there's plenty of hissing and growling, but nothing really dangerous...Nebbie is just annoyed at Zinny, really. A'course Nebbie isn't hiding, either... so I dunno what to advise you do about that aspect


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

VD - Here are the threads leading up to this one. Oldest first.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/145428-prince-has-princess.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/146052-last-princess-out-safe-room-prince-attacks-her.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-be...gns-theyre-ready-next-step-introductions.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/146190-cat-pulling-own-hairs-holes-fur.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/146338-vacuum-cleaner.html

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/146365-locked-inside-funny.html


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

No, no other room, otherwise she wouldn't be in my bedroom. I can't afford 2 A/C running all day and night, so I can't close the bedroom door between them permanently. I doubt it'd help at this stage anyway. 

Prince never injured her. He chases her an average of once a week, she gets under the bed and it takes me a couple seconds to crouch and see what's going on under the bed - and then Prince is already gone from the bedroom because of all my screaming. 

She behaved the same way as a stray. She wouldn't get down from my lap ever. She'd hide all day, then come to the feeding station when I was there, get on my lap immediately and stay there till I went back home. She was terrified of all the other cats, even though no cat ever did anything to her that I saw. This is why I took her in as a house cat, I thought she'd calm down and enjoy life more. I feel I need to extend her comfort zone a bit, but I don't know how. However hungry she may be and however good the food may be, she won't even agree to eat at the bedroom threshold, even with me sitting as a shield around her.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The terrified kitty


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Straysmommy said:


> I'm tired of this. She won't come out of the bedroom. Now she won't let me carry her out either. She lies on the bed or hides under the bed all day. Prince is careful not to come anywhere near her, but if he only passes by the bedroom, she'll hiss at him and cry out in fear. I hardly go to the office or anywhere, so she's almost all the time with me. I don't know what to do. I want my bedroom back, without litter box, water bowl, ladder, scratch post.


Your last post wasn't very long ago. Did you try any of the things I suggested? Actually I'm pretty sure you didn't since I suggested that you need to keep them completely seperate for at least 2 weeks.

Why is it so important that you not have her things in your bedroom? I have a fairly small bedroom but I've still found spots for Torri's things. I know with her that it's likely a permanent arrangement, but TBH her comfort and sanity is worth more to me than not being pounced occasionally at 3am.



Straysmommy said:


> No, no other room, otherwise she wouldn't be in my bedroom. I can't afford 2 A/C running all day and night, so I can't close the bedroom door between them permanently. I doubt it'd help at this stage anyway.
> 
> Prince never injured her. He chases her an average of once a week, she gets under the bed and it takes me a couple seconds to crouch and see what's going on under the bed - and then Prince is already gone from the bedroom because of all my screaming.
> 
> She behaved the same way as a stray. She wouldn't get down from my lap ever. She'd hide all day, then come to the feeding station when I was there, get on my lap immediately and stay there till I went back home. She was terrified of all the other cats, even though no cat ever did anything to her that I saw. This is why I took her in as a house cat, I thought she'd calm down and enjoy life more. I feel I need to extend her comfort zone a bit, but I don't know how. However hungry she may be and however good the food may be, she won't even agree to eat at the bedroom threshold, even with me sitting as a shield around her.


It doesn't matter if Prince isn't hurting her. She FEELS threatened, cornered, unsafe. She needs to have a space where sha can feels safe or this issue will never be fixed.

You said that you wanted to extend her comfort zone, but you need to begin by giving her one in the first place! She was a stray cat, probably had never been inside in her life, and clearly wasn't confident in surroundings she was used to. She needs to become accustomed to her new surroundings at her own pace. Not yours.

I will admit that I used to try rushing our cats. Jitzu was horrible when I first got her and I tried for so long to push her along. It took me 2 years to realize that I had to let her learn at her own pace. We made progress all along the way, but we've made the most progress since I learned to let her experience new things on her terms, on her time, and to protect her and listen to her cues.
I had children over last week. I was worried that Jitzu (who had never seen a child before) would be terrified. But nope. Within minutes she was taking treats from them, being petted, and enjoying it. However, as soon as I saw she was getting uncomfortable I removed her and put her somewhere she would be, and feel, safe. That is the best tool I gained through working with her. The ability to realise and react when she wasn't comfortable. Now she knows she can trust me to protect her, so if she feels uncomfortable she seeks me out.

If you take your time, and work to give Princess back her confidence, she will begin to improve. But you can't force this on her. If you try I guarantee that she will get worse, and the worse she gets the longer/harder it's going to be to help her out of it.

I really hope that you listen to me, and to the others who have offered help.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I suppose it's because I'm autistic that I don't understand, for the life of me, why some people on here keep telling me to close the door when I can't afford the 2 A/C running 24/7. With my NLD, I'm blind to implied advice, so I don't understand. Or maybe my friend is right when she insists that Americans don't believe you if you say you can't afford the double A/C, because in the USA it's much cheaper. 2 A/C running 24/7 wouldn't leave me enough to pay the rent, let alone eat or feed my cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

As to making holes on the walls to install a special door, I'm sure everyone here knows that's out of the question in a rented apt. when you're signed with thousands of dollars penalties for that, so I assume it's not necessary to comment on it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LC, I suppose living in Canada instead of the Middle East, your cat wouldn't die closed inside a tiny room for 12 hours without A/C, so you can't even start to imagine what it is you are advising.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I thought you lived in Tel Aviv. According to weather.com it's the same temperature/humidity there for the next 10 days as it is here. Upper 80's to low 90s with 50-60% humidity.... 

MowMow is locked up in my apartment with no A/C. As long as the window is open for fresh air he's just fine. Maybe I've just been lucky that it hasn't hurt him..?

*note that he may not LIKE it being so hot, but he is in no danger.


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Straysmommy,

Strange as this may sound, have you tried either a large dog crate or a large cat crate. Putting new kitty in it with her own space can 

1. make her feel safe
2. let's both cats see each other without hurting each other
3. no chasing possible
4. You can put a blanket over it to keep them from seeing each other

It will also allow them to eat together. With Piper and Zoey, we kept feeding them their favorite treats. At first far away from each other and then closer and closer until they got used to each other. BTW, this took about a month. Now they nap, hunt, and groom each other.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Why can't you just run a fan instead of the AC?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, now I'm finally understanding.

I've been trying to get a cage and a fan for the bedroom, both are long, problematic processes. I had written a detailed explanation, but deleted the post by mistake. But I haven't been able to think of a better solution in all this time. 

A fan is a must in every home (we brought this idea from the Americans a few years ago), so I'm optimistic my landlord will eventually give in. This is the most important part of the process. 

The cage would be one of my most precious possessions, it'd do Princess Gatita a WORLD of good being part of the family, and watching and copying Prince's activities from a safe place rather than only hear the sounds from the bedroom and fear. It'd get Prince used to the idea that the rest of the house is PG's territory too. And she'd stop defending the bedroom as her territory and refusing to go into the rest of the house as her non-territory. Also, I could bring in a stray for health treatment once in a while, if I had a cage. I DREAM of one of those. Right now the challenge is finding out the word for it so I can search google for a place where they sell them. 

I'm going to devote today to advancing these 2 projects and will update. I'll be happy for more ideas too, maybe ideas that I could start applying already now. 

I've read so many "Introductions" articles and they ****ALL**** assume you have the facilities at home to isolate one of the cats in a well-aired room and install a special door. I stopped reading these articles at some point, as for people like me they're useless. May the writers one day remember that some cat-owners are not comfortable-dwelling owners.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Why would your landlord not let you have a fan? Maybe you're thinking of a ceiling fan, that can also double as a light fixture?
I am going to get one this week, actually, as it's been in the high 90s and not going to get any cooler in the next couple weeks. Depending on the price, I will either get a free-standing (about 4 or 5 feet tall) oscillating fan, or a tower fan (2 or 3 feet tall)....or maybe both, I hope!


















As for the cage, you could get something off E-bay that will ship worldwide.. might be a little expensive, but obviously worth it! It needs to be big enough for Princess to move around in, so don't get one too small. Also, there's ones specifically for cats, that have shelves they can climb up on, rather than just be a short cage like for dogs.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea, I was talking about a standing fan.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I have a 20 floor fan angled up about 20 degrees.
I use it all summer to move the air.
The cat likes to lay in front of it with the air blowing over the top.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The vet was here this morning and suggested a standing fan instead of a ceiling one that requires holes in the ceiling. I can't believe how stupid I was that I didn't think of it before. When I arrived in this apt., the previous tenant left me 2 free-standing ones and told me I would need them. They were practically new, and I got rid of them because of lack of space. He said I'd regret it. So tomorrow I'm going to buy a new one. The people who took the 2 fans are very poor, so I won't kick myself.

I just wonder if after all this time, smelling each other under the door will do any good or if, even if it's a year from now, when I open the door again everything will go back to the present state...??

I just love that cage in the photo, it'd be heaven for PG and any stray that needed a home to heal in for a few days !!!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

That's the kind of cage we keep quarantine cats in, at the sanctuary. Granted, we try to only let them stay in there 2 weeks at most, since it's not the best to keep cats cooped up like that.
But I think with Princess, it's probably necessary until she and Prince get used to each other and understand the territory needs to be shared. And the cage could be put in a more active part of the house, like the main room, rather than shut up in your bedroom. Get a tower fan (if possible), and aim it into the cage so she doesn't get hot.

Good luck!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> I just wonder if after all this time, smelling each other under the door will do any good or if, even if it's a year from now, when I open the door again everything will go back to the present state...??


It will go back to the present state if you rush it again, even if it's a year from now. Especially if you just "open the door". 

I suggest you go back to your original threads and re read what everyone suggested that you do so you can start over doing it properly and slowly (not over a period of one week or one month).


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

VD, this is the one they sell here, but it costs US$300.-

Midwest Solution Series Ginormus Double Door Dog Crate - Midwest Dog Crates and Large Dog Crates from PETCO.com


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

While that size is probably perfect, the cost is a bit of a problem.
Here's what I did. Now keep in mind, I don't keep cats in this thing longer than a few days, so maybe a bigger one might be better if Princess is going to have to be "stuck" in it for weeks...

My cage is probably half the size of the one you showed. It's about 2x2x3 feet.
I used some wooden rods/dowels to shove through the bars, and then put the lid of a plastic storage bin on them, to make a shelf. I'm sure you could use something else as the shelf, such as some scrap plywood or something. Just be sure it'll be sturdy and secure, and won't come crashing down when Princess jumps up on it. Not only will it scare the livin' daylights of her, she could end up hurt depending on how the fall goes.
Also, if you use wood or something that will have splinters, I would suggest putting a blanket on/over it, so she doesn't get poked! I had a blanket on the floor of the cage, but the shelf was smooth enough I figured I'd skip softening that part. In the summer it gives them a bit of a cooler place to rest, anyway.










I also put in a small carrier, sort of as a 'den' that she has extra private hiding place. As seen in the picture with Disco resting, I had draped a blanket over the cage to keep out distractions (at least visually), and get her to calm down a bit more (this is when I very first caught her). A blanket might be good for the first week, then maybe you could pull it back halfway so Princess can see out into the room, but still feel like she's in a den...after another week, remove the whole thing and she'll just use the little carrier.










I'm not saying this is the "right" way to do it. Just what I think/hope would be a good idea. As I said, I only keep cats in this for a few days when I have caught them to be fixed, then I let them back outside after a couple days of recovery from the surgery. 

Also, when you're cleaning out the cage (scoop litter, change water/food), put Prince in another room, so you can do it without any risk of either cat getting to the other one and causing a ruckus. Sure Prince might be mad at being locked up for a whole 15 minutes, but he'll survive


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

omg, your cage is to die for!! PG would love it! The smaller ones aren't so expensive here. But where would I find rods? If I wrap a blanket very tightly several times around the rods, I think it can be like a hammock, until I can find something to act as a shelf. But the rods... The idea of putting the carrier inside as the cage bedroom is wonderful!

The only other cage they sell here costs $425 and it's for kittens:
Marchioro Official Site

Tonight I'm assembling the new free standing fan, so tomorrow she'll have it already. I'm also going to ask at the stray cats hospital where I volunteer if they can get me one of the treatment cages they buy for a better price.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

One question: aren't the bars separated enough for Prince to put his paw in and scare her?


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

we used that type cage to tame tammi cat in, used a board cut to the width of the cage with large screws sticking out of the ends for a shelf (added wire ties to secure the screws to the bars for solid mounting, also used a square towel folded diagonally to make a hamock.. sewed a seem along the long edge to form a tube for a dowel(ie piece of small old broom handle) added some ties to the oposite corner and edges.. it was mounted in the cage corner and gave tammi a spot where she though she was hiding and felt safer.. she was such a wild frightened little cat she spent almost nine months in that cage(no selter would have taken her)


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I don't know exactly what my dowels are... they've been 'wandering' the house (up in the attic, down in the basement, I actually found them out on the patio when I started using them!) for years now. I'm sure you could use old broom handles. Actually, if you have a local lumber shop, you could probably just use thin square boards, as long as they were sturdy enough.

As for the hammock, that would be a good idea, too! Sewing it to the dowels could be good, but would be sort of hard to take out for cleaning. I would just secure it with safety pins (diaper pins, they might be called over there). Then you could take it off the dowels easy to put it in the laundry.

Yes, Prince can put his paws through those bars. But only the paw, and only for a couple inches. This is why I suggest having a small carrier for a den - so she can still get away from him if she wants. He might even climb on top of the cage, which Nebbie did when I had Zazzle quarantined. Nebbie was just curious about the new cat - it was Zazzle hissing and growling, as she was new and everything was so strange, so she was scared that Nebbie -could- be a danger.
Princess will still be perfectly safe, even if they do get riled up at each other a bit. She might eventually figure out that even though Prince tries, he can't actually get to her in there. When she's ready... and ONLY when she's ready to be let out, keep the cage set up for a little while longer and with the door open so she can go back into her safety zone if she needs to, and reinforce the sense of security from Prince.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Oh, and about the fan. I got one that is a big square kind to sit on the floor (since Paizly has no back legs and can't get up onto anything like the couch, I have the air across the floor)

Even on a low setting, the cats were scared of it at first. Paizly kept meowing and trying to hide further into her bed. Nebbie had her back arched (just like a halloween cat!) and was making a wide circle around it. Zinny doesn't know about it...yet! (she's outside today).
Eventually they got used to it, but I am keeping it on low for the next couple days anyway. Once they get used to that bit of noise, I'll turn it up to the next level.
Even on the low setting it has helped SO much with cooling down the place!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

She's so strange, just now I was calculating the cage when I heard her scream in horror because Prince went into the bedroom to look through the window as he usually does. So I went running and she soon forgot about Prince because she had to kill the measure tape I had in my hand. She had a lot of work killing it, so no time to scream in fear of Prince, then suddenly (maybe because she had finally killed the measure tape) she turned around and fell asleep. With Prince and the measure tape next to her, no problem. Go figure...

I've found a cage that's just like the one that costs $300, but smaller. It costs $123, so it's not that bad. It's 3.6ft long, 2.4ft wide and 2.5ft tall - a bit bigger than yours. I'll see tomorrow if the hardware store has something I could use as a shelf... 

The idea of the long nails is great for me, thank you!

Prince's wrist bone is 4cms. wide. How wide is the space between the bars? If he climbs on top while she's sleeping on the shelf and he can touch her, she'll get the scare of her life.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What about a second-hand baby's playpen, upside down, with chicken wire all around?


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

That's probably what my cage is. I don't bother measuring it, I guesstimated.

Unless you get something like wire mesh for screens on windows and doors, he's gonna get his paw through. Those cages are meant to hold whole cats, not keep out cat parts! LOL

As I said, he could TRY to get at her, but hopefully she'll eventually realize that she's basically safe in the cage. Also, maybe he'll get bored of not being able to get at her, and quit buggin' her for a while. In fact, it sounds as if today he was more interested in the window, than in her, despite her making a ruckus about him being there.
If you don't want him near her at all for the first while, keep her in the cage in your room, and lock him out into the rest of the house. You'll be able to reclaim your room for yourself, for the most part, and still keep them two away from each other.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince only chases her about once a week on average... He sat on the ladder watching her play with the measure tape for like half an hour. He loves watching her, and when I'm at the computer and not paying attention to him, he goes to her for company. Alas, because of his occasional chasing her, she always sends him away.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> What about a second-hand baby's playpen, upside down, with chicken wire all around?


I guess that could work in a pinch. I see no way to put shelves in it (cats like to have places to get up and climb), which would restrict the amount of space, technically.
You'd also need something to hold it down...she or Prince would easily be able to push themselves under it, otherwise.

I know you're trying to save money, but spending a bit more on quality stuff might actually save time and hassle with this whole transition thing.


----------



## Amylittlehands (Aug 13, 2011)

If you know anyone who does handy work you could buy some chicken wire and get one made for you, cheaper alternative. Just make sure the base if PVC or something.

Also, sorry to hear about the bad luck with kitties not getting along, there's some unlucky people with that.

I thought I was one of them, the day I got Milly was hectic, she wouldn't move from under the sofa and if she did, Max would try to play with her but she'd violently hissed at him and swiped at him. I couldn't slowly introduce them because I do am in a small apartment. This only lasted one day though, they act like brothers and sisters now!

I hope you can resolve this!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you, Amy. I just don't know anymore what will stop Prince from chasing her...and her from being so afraid of his chasing. They've now known each other for about 8 months and lived together for over 1 month. Now with the fan they won't see each other for a very long time, but I doubt the first time I open the door a crack it will be any different from now... This may take many months, I can't have her living in a small cage for an indefinite period of time. I hope that anyway, in my bedroom, she's happier than in the street... The fungus she came with (bad) was cured, she got her shots, flea treatment and worm treatment, she eats wet food, which she always loved and I hardly ever gave the strays, she eats best quality food and treats, I hope that makes up for the restricted surroundings from now on... As to Prince, he'll have to get used to not cuddling with me in bed for a long time and not seeing me during the night until I come out in the morning.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Now that she's all set with her own free standing fan in her own safe room with the door closed at all times, she refuses to go into the bedroom. She's hiding behind the fridge because a neighbor came in and she thought it was the vet. LOL


----------

